# Treating with Pimafix and Melafix?



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello My EBJD and a few of my other fish I just recently got from BluegrassAq. are showing signs of a whitish fungus looking spots on the dorsal fins, I think it is from the stress of being in a new tank and the HRPs constant chasing. I have been doing 25-30% changes every other day and my tests are usually around .5 ammonia 1ppm-2ppm Nitrite and 20ppm nitrate, I think I have to many dithers in the tank and am begging to thin them out today. I cant seem to get the nitrite down to 0ppm but am hoping the low reading and the every other day water changes are keeping the water clean enough.

My question is when treating with Pimafix and Melafix do I do the 7 day treatment both at the same time or do I do the 7 days of Melafix 1st them the next week start the Pimafix? The instructions where not to clear, It just said Primary treatment Melafix, secondary treatment Pimafix. but didn't give any clear instruction on how to use them together.

Thanks for any help you can be.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is not my fish in question but it is a good example of what my fish have on their fins. The spots on my fish finns have progressed a little more than in this pic.


----------



## st0rms (Nov 19, 2011)

Treat with both at the same time and no carbon in your filters.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great, Thanks so much for the speedy reply, Im doing a water chang now and was planning starting the treatment once I was finnished. :thumb:


----------



## st0rms (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure if the directions call for it or not but when I treat with these 2 I do a 25% water change every other day as well. New water helps a ton and melafix/pimafix is a very mild medication.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I read that small water changes are OK with this product in between doses, and plan on doing small changes before each treatment. Thanks again!


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

His fins have got a little worse so I am going to start treatment with API Fungus cure on Monday when it arrives. I also have some metronidazole to soak the food in comming, and I have been doing 30% WC every other day. He seems to be fine other than the fins having this white/pink color fungus and are beginning to shred. He is always at the front of the tank begging for food, and eats fine when fed in the mornings. he is 5" and over a year old, I am hopping it is not one of those EBJD things where he ends up dead in a few weeks for no apparent reason, I thought that only happened to younger EBJDs. The EBJD had been raised by someone who was moving out of this area so he sold it to a LFS and it was there for a few months before I bought it. I am hopping he is just stressed from all the tank transfering hes been thru and that with the right meds and clean watter he will pull thru.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

How's the ammonia and nitrite? Sounds like a mini-cycle or incomplete cycle.
Dose with an ammonia/nitrite neutralizing dechlorinator (Prime) during water changes and continue to monitor parameters during the course of your treatment.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks GTZ my Ammonia and Nitrite are at 0 now. I removed 12 of 24 dithers and have been doing 25-30% WC every other day using Prime each time. My filter had to much extra media (was trying to seed some HOB filter pads) in it and got clogged. I removed the extra media and rinsed the filters sponges out in the bucket of tank water. I got into cleaning mode and I wrenched the filter sponges out vigorously before I even thought about saving the BB  so I think my water levels got out of wack from a combination of the mini cycle from cleaning the sponges to well and from having to many dithers. I tested the water this morning and it read 0 0 10. I will do a 50% WC on monday before I start the Fungus cure as the instructions say to treat, wait 48hrs, treat, wait 48hrs, then do WC. I will test the water to make sure its not to bad before I start treatment #2. I am sure it will be OK but I am kind of compulsive about testing the water so I know its OK.


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Up Date on the treatment
I did the API Fungus cure treatment as directed; Dose, wait 48 hrs, Dose, wait 48 hrs, Clean water. I knew that the API Fungus cure was going to turn the water green but I was not expecting it to be a toxic waist neon green, my heart sunk to my stomach when I added the 1st dose. I have not noticed any improvement but the fin deterioration does seem to have stopped witch is good. My water conditions stayed consistent thru the treatment @ 0 0 20. I have done 2 50% WC in the last 4 days and the water color is still green. As soon as I can get some carbon I am going to add it to my filter to help take the rest of the color out as the WC is not doing a good enough job. One question I have is how does fungus usually clear up once its taken care of? Should it be completely gone if treatment was successful or will it take some time for the fins to completely clear up and look normal?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Cartem2 said:


> One question I have is how does fungus usually clear up once its taken care of? Should it be completely gone if treatment was successful or will it take some time for the fins to completely clear up and look normal?


I've never treated for fungus so I can't really say, but I'd venture that it should be gone within a week of the last treatment, otherwise I'd wait a further 48 hours with carbon running, do a large water change and vacuum and then start another course of meds.


----------

